# crystal clears!!!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM sure a couple of you would be intrested in these......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1829122895&r=0&t=0


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't Mossey have them for $80?


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Mossy has them for $90. Don't bid on these unless you have money to throw around. Those are way too expensive on ebay.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *Mossy has them for $90. Don't bid on these unless you have money to throw around. Those are way too expensive on ebay. *


And the guy used Mike Young's picture from Nissan Performance Mag.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

GregV said:


> *
> 
> And the guy used Mike Young's picture from Nissan Performance Mag. *


Those bastards...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM ashamed of myself.......I didnt realize they had them at Mossy......lol

But at least now more people will know to not bid on them....DAMN the more time I spend on EBAY --the more I hate it --U cant trust any1 on there at all....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *Mossy has them for $90. *


Whoa. Guess I should have gotten a set when they were $80....then sell them for $85.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*mass mailing!!!*

ALL i know is some guy emailed me and said he got my name of of the sentra.net site soliciting me to buy his clears for $115- .. he must be crazy


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I gave him the low-down on the pricing....told him not to try selling to any of us for that price.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GregV said:


> *
> 
> And the guy used Mike Young's picture from Nissan Performance Mag. *


yeah .....ya think they would at least ask....

I've seen a few pics floating around from NPM with no credit..


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: mass mailing!!!*



addictednissan said:


> *ALL i know is some guy emailed me and said he got my name of of the sentra.net site soliciting me to buy his clears for $115- .. he must be crazy *


I'd be interested in knowing how he did that. I've tried to make it as difficult as possible for people to get addresses from the site.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: mass mailing!!!*



Scott said:


> *
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing how he did that. I've tried to make it as difficult as possible for people to get addresses from the site. *


i dont have a clue all i know is that is what he told me via email that he went by the picture of my car on your site and he emailed me about them


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: mass mailing!!!*



addictednissan said:


> *
> i dont have a clue all i know is that is what he told me via email that he went by the picture of my car on your site and he emailed me about them *


OK, he probably just used the message form. I was concerned he might have found a way to mass spam everyone.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

There is no doubt those pics are from NPM, I took them.. I wrote him and told he to stop using them without permission. It pisses you off when you see your hard work being used like that..

I can assure everyone that Sentra.net and NPM has nothing to do with this and would never give away or sale e-mail address.. That kinda crap is for bottom feeders...

Michael Young


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*this is what he wrote*

"Hi, I was just browsing throught the Sentra.net Gallery and I noticed that your car doesn't have any clear corner lights. It jsut so happens that I have a supply of Euro Crystal Clear Corner lights for the B14, 95-99 Sentra, 95-98 200sx. I am selling them at $115/set+$15 for shipping. These are a perfect match for the crystal clear headlights, a great accent for the projector lights, and just a great cosmetic upgrade. They offer better looks as well as better lighting. If you are interested or have any questions, please email me back. I do have pictures if needed. Thank you for your time."




I have no doubt in my mind that sentra.net would give out any of our info!
i think every one should should just stay away from this guy in case you dont have it already his email is <[email protected]> i suggest bugging the shit out of him


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: this is what he wrote*



addictednissan said:


> *I have no doubt in my mind that sentra.net would give out any of our info!*


Did you mean to say would not? Because we don't give out any info. 



> *i think every one should should just stay away from this guy in case you dont have it already his email is <[email protected]> i suggest bugging the shit out of him *


Staying away from this guy is the best suggestion. He's using copyrighted material and soliciting people about his products through sentra.net, both without permission. In either case we would not have given permission anyway.

Thanks for bringing this up. I'm currently working on a new Owners Registry for sentra.net and after reading this, one of the features I now plan to make optional is the contact form.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*yes*

that is what i meant to write... oops forgetting to put in words in my sentences again


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hehehe....thats the same email i got too. I know it was probably wrong of this email guy to mass mail or whatever, but i honestly dont see the big threat....or maybe I'm missing it. We exchanged a few emails over the course of a day, and he seemed to listen when I told him about mailing people like that....Well, do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

andre said:


> *Hehehe....thats the same email i got too. I know it was probably wrong of this email guy to mass mail or whatever, but i honestly dont see the big threat....or maybe I'm missing it. We exchanged a few emails over the course of a day, and he seemed to listen when I told him about mailing people like that....Well, do what you gotta do I guess.  *


I know it may not seem like a big deal, but what he's doing makes it appear as if sentra.net condones his actions. He used pictures from one of Michaels's articles and contacted people using the resources of sentra.net. We do not condone what he did and if permission had been asked, it would have been denied. It's great if this person now knows why what he did is wrong, and even better if he never does it again, but I still plan to make the owners registry contact form optional.  It will be on a per user basis so each person can decide whether they want people to have the option of sending them messages. Unfortunately there's not much we can do to prevent image theft.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I get you. Good idea.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA I would have never thought this thread would have ended up like this.....kinda funny though


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like them.. but what are the orange things in that pic? are they bulbs or are they jes the housing and where can i get it for 90 bux you guyz said?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I think we should tell ebay. they will suspend him won't they.

for using copyrighted material


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*clears without orange thing*

does anyone know where i can get those without the orange thing on the inside. i got the ones from nis knacks and broke the driver side light like a week ago.i need replacements but i dont like the orange thing. it defeats the purpose of euro clears


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i agree.. i dont like the orange thing inside. it defeats the purpose of " clear "


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

You can purchace these from Mossy Nissan in CA. The phone number is (760) 720-7856. Greg Vogel is the parts manager. The orange piece inside is just a cap that houses the bulb. If you use a hair dryer or a heat gun, you can heat up the corners and pull the lense apart and unscrew the orange cap.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't remember who, but I know that someone on the b15 boards makes them and he said he's going to start making them without that orange piece. I actually have no Idea what that thing looks like, does anyone have a pic so I can see the orange cap?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the pic


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snagged my pic again????...lol


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *You can purchace these from Mossy Nissan in CA. The phone number is (760) 720-7856. Greg Vogel is the parts manager. The orange piece inside is just a cap that houses the bulb. If you use a hair dryer or a heat gun, you can heat up the corners and pull the lense apart and unscrew the orange cap. *


This has been done my many customers. I don't do it because the price would have to go up. But keep in mind, you don't have to buy pairs from me, I can help you with singles if you break one side.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> I know it may not seem like a big deal, but what he's doing makes it appear as if sentra.net condones his actions. He used pictures from one of Michaels's articles and contacted people using the resources of sentra.net. We do not condone what he did and if permission had been asked, it would have been denied. It's great if this person now knows why what he did is wrong, and even better if he never does it again, but I still plan to make the owners registry contact form optional.  It will be on a per user basis so each person can decide whether they want people to have the option of sending them messages. Unfortunately there's not much we can do to prevent image theft. *



Just so you know, this guy also sent me an email, saying he saw my car on sentra.net. He was trying to sell me his corners. I told him that if he indeed did see my car on sentra.net, then he should of seen that I already have the "euro" clear corners. I also told him that I can find them for a better price.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

those are A LOT nicer than the "clear corners" i have seen. The cheap ones look like garbage.... if you have projector HL's you really need the CLEAR one's like that...
where is a cheap/reliable place to get the???


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Just so you know, this guy also sent me an email, saying he saw my car on sentra.net. He was trying to sell me his corners. I told him that if he indeed did see my car on sentra.net, then he should of seen that I already have the "euro" clear corners. I also told him that I can find them for a better price. *


Thanks for letting me know. Since I posted that first message I have redesigned the Owners Registry so contact by e-mail is now optional. So if you don't want that to happen again, update your profile with sentra.net and choose "No" under whether you want people contacting you.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Since I posted that first message I have redesigned the Owners Registry so contact by e-mail is now optional. So if you don't want that to happen again, update your profile with sentra.net and choose "No" under whether you want people contacting you. *


Well he tried to contact me as well. E-mailed me at work. Gave him the cold shoulder since he wanted an arm and a leg for the damn things. Doesn't sound like he's gonna get business regardless.


----------

